# shrader breeding gazebo



## andyw (Mar 3, 2006)

hey just to let you all know 
i built the S.B.G. and it is awsome i highly recomend it
andy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

How about sharing some pics?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Here's a link to an article and some pictures of the gazebo Andy referenced: http://www.silvio-co.com/pigeons/BREEDING_ GAZEBO.htm. Looks very nice!

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

andyw said:


> hey just to let you all know
> i built the S.B.G. and it is awsome i highly recomend it
> andy


PICS PLEASE!!!
I saw the link but I would LOVE to see the inside in more detail. Can't quite wrap my mind around how it looks and works on the inside.  
Probably not enough mind left to wrap with........


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It's pretty cool. Just Google, Shrader Breeding Gazebo. There are some inside pictures.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

They loft looks cool but not very space efficient because of the shape but I like it.


----------

